# Basement bathroom size?



## fortop (Jun 23, 2010)

5' x 7' is normally considered the minimum size for a bathroom. This allows 30" for tub/shower, 24" for vanity, and 30" for toilet = 84" along the 7' wall, with the entry door swinging away from the fixtures toward the opposite wall.
The vanity can be a less in width (like 20") to allow for more clearance for the other fixtures. Also, you can rearrange the fixtures on different walls in the bathroom. NKBA has some more generous guidelines:
http://www.margielittle.com/docs/bathroom.htm
Here are some IRC requirements:
http://www.hgtv.com/home-improvement/determine-your-bathroom-layout/index.html
As always, your local codes apply.


----------

